# What will YOU be shooting?



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Too many options for a poll...but what rifle, scope, bullet (with ballistic info if available) combo will everyone be using during the rifle hunts this year?

Personally:

Elk
Browning X-Bolt 7mm, Leupold vx-3, 4-12x40
160gr Accubond at around 2,900fps.
61.0 grains of RL-22

Deer
Remington 700 .270 WIN, Nikon Monarch, 4-12x40
110gr Accubond at around 3,400 fps.
57.0 grains of IMR4350


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Everything this year:

October Mule deer 
November Mule deer
Antelope (done)
Blacktails (postponed)
Whitetail (postponed)

Nosler M-48 
28 Nosler
Leupold VX-3i 4.5x14
162 Hornady ELDX 
80.0 grains Retumbo
Federal F215m primers

-------SS


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Reminington 700 with a Christensen arms carbon fiber barrel. 
Vortex Viper 6.5-20x44 dh bdc
300 RUM
Hornady eldx 212 grain
Not sure on speed yet. 

If i can't get the eldx dialed in I will be using my trusty 180 grain Nosler Accubond.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

TIkka t3 with remington varmint contour fluted barrel in 6.5 cm, in a mcmillan a3-5 stock. toppped with a US optics b17. Shooting handloaded 120gr eld-m's as fast as possible.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

This all depends on how many trips to the range I can make before the season starts, but my plan is:

Bull Elk
Cow Elk
Mule Deer

Rem 700 Chambered in 6.5 Sherman
Vortex PST II 5-25x50
142 gr Accubond LR
Need to run it over a chrono but would expect it to be around 3150-3200. 

Buck Antelope
Doe Whitetail

Savage 10
26" X-Caliber 1:8 22-250 AI
Vortex HST 6-24x50 
Loading Barnes 62 gr TTSX somewhere around 3400-3500 FPS.

Should be a good time!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Long Range (up to 500 yards)

Winchester model 70 .30-06
Vortex Viper Tactical 6.5-20x
HSM 168 gr Berger VLD

Hiking Range (up to 300 yards)

Savage Lightweight Hunter 6.5 Creedmore
Leupold VX 2 3x9
Hornady Precision Hunter 143 gr ELD-X


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Elk - 700 Remington 300 win mag. Cabelas 3-12×40 scope. 185 gr HSM Berger VLD. 

I'll get a lighter grain for deer and antelope. The 185 grain pretty much gutted my deer for me last year. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Mule deer in Colorado, muzzle loader T/C Renegade 430 grain self cast maxi-ball over 90 grains of Pyrodex. 

Elk in Colorado, .340 Weatherby 225 grain Barnes TTSX over 88 grains of RL22

Elk in Utah, .340 Weatherby shooting the same load as in Colorado. 

Mule deer in Utah, .25-06 100 grain Barnes TTSX over 54 grains of RL22

Coues deer in Arizona .25-06 100 grain Barnes TTSX over 54 grains of RL22


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

3arabians said:


> Elk . 185 gr HSM Berger VLD.
> 
> The 185 grain pretty much gutted my deer for me last year.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Yeah, sometimes I wonder if they didn't misspell the name. It's B U R G E R.....
They sure fly good though.------SS


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Everything this year:
> 
> October Mule deer
> November Mule deer
> ...


Good Lord man 80 grains of powder...what are you hunting, T-Rex's???


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Good Lord man 80 grains of powder...what are you hunting, T-Rex's???


Just need a tag......-------SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Deer*
Blaser K-95 with a Zeiss 3x9
.308 Win - 150gr TSX with Varget (cant remember the charge at the time)
Federal Primed
Nosler Brass


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

For the rifle season this year I'll be back to packing my Browning A bolt 30-06 shooting 165 grain partitions.
Almost forgot what it is like to pack a rifle.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hopefully the Browning White 6.5 with the 129 SST. Elk.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter 44 mag, Burris 1-4x20, Hornady 300gr XTP with 20 something grains of H110. 
If I can get close enough I might just give it a go with my Vaquero shooting the same load.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Mule Deer

Cooper Model 22 7MM-08
Custom loads - 140 gr TTSX

Swarovski scope


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> Springville Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Everything this year:
> ...


This was my thought...I didn't know those cases could hold that much go juice. I need to do more research.

I have heard the 28 Nosler referred to as a barrel burner, maybe this is the reason behind the reputation for short barrel life?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Barrels are cheap. Worrying about barrel life of a hot rifle is like worrying about gas mileage of a Corvette.-------SS


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I feel like everyone has a cooler gun than me now. Thanks. 

Rifle--Browning A bolt, 7mm-08
Ammo--Either Hornady 139 gr. SST or Federal Fusion 140 gr. 
Scope--Simmons Aetec (lame, I know)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

240 grain slug over 90gr Pyrodex RS. All of that in my now 20 year old Rem 700ML. 

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Barrels are cheap. Worrying about barrel life of a hot rifle is like worrying about gas mileage of a Corvette.-------SS


QFT.

The 22-250 is also known as a barrel burner, I have around 3500 rounds through mine and it still holds half inch MOA.

Anybody that truly has worn out a rifle barrel has had one heck of alot of fun.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

AF CYN said:


> I feel like everyone has a cooler gun than me now. Thanks.
> 
> Rifle--Browning A bolt, 7mm-08
> Ammo--Either Hornady 139 gr. SST or Federal Fusion 140 gr.
> Scope--Simmons Aetec (lame, I know)


If it works don't knock it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I used a Simons 1x shotgun scope for 2 decades on my muzzleloader. It was the only scope I found that could stand up to the recoil year after year that didnt cost more than the gun itself. Great scope, still have it in case they ever reverse the regulation.


-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

For all big game.
I'm shooting a weatherby accumark 7mm Remington mag. w/ 160 gr. accubonds.
Scope: Vortex Viper HS 4-16 x44


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Mule deer in Sept
CVA Accura
225 grain FTX
110 gr BH 209

Mule Deer in October
Howa 1500 6.5x280 AI Shillen 8 twist
143 gr ELD-x @ 3150 fps
60.5 grains of Retumbo


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

P-dogs in Montana . Two weeks.
P-dogs in Wyoming. Total of 4 days.

1. Savage Model 12 FV Action. Shilen Select Match Grade Barrel. Reamed with a 20 Practical reamer. 1/12 twist. Leupold Mounts and Bases. Bushnell Elite 4200 Scope with Mill Dot. Three pounds of #4 Shot added to the factory stock with foam.
32 Grn. Zmax/Vmax in any .223 case necked down to .20 caliber with Redding S Bushing dies. 8208 Powder set at 25.0 grns. Pushing 4125-4200 ft/sec.

2. Same set up as #1. No weight added. Vortex 6-24 Crossfire II Scope.

3. Cooper Model21 Phoenix in .204. 1/12 twist. Topped off with a Leupold Varix III 8.5-25 X40.
32 Grn. Zmax/Vmax. Winchester/Hornady Brass. H322 Powder set at 27.5 grns. Pushing 4100 + ft /sec.

4. Savage LRPV in .204. 1/12 twist. Right Hand bolt with Left Hand ejection port. Topped off with a Nikon Monarch 6-24X50 Dot scope. 
32 grn Zmax/Vmax. H322 powder set at 27 grns. Pushing around 4100 ft/sec.

5. Savage 10 FPLE2A Police Sniper in .223. Choate Machine Ultimate Sniper Stock. Any .223 brass. Midway Dog Town Bullet in 55 grn. Soft Point or Hollow Point. Nikon Buckmaster 6-18X40 Scope.

6. Remington Custom Build. Varmint Special Action in .243. Rock Creek Barrel Varmint Contour. 1/8.5 Twist. Choate Machine Ultimate Varminter Stock. Hornady 105 grn. Amax bullet. Accuracy 3100 Magnum Powder. ( still playing with the Powder charge). 

7. Future Build. Savage Target Action with Target Trigger. Shilen Select Match Grade 26 in. bull barrel one inch to the crown. Barrel will be in the 20 Practical Caliber. Bell and Carlson Stock. Vortex Viper 6-24X50 MRAD Scope.
I will use the Zmax /Vmax 20 Caliber bullets in the 32 grn weight. 

The Cooper is for SALE !!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

This...


30-26 Nosler
181 gr Hammer Hunters over 83gr H1000


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> This...
> 
> 30-26 Nosler
> 181 gr Hammer Hunters over 83gr H1000


Wow, beautiful.

I like H1000

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

As always, my 300Wby Accumark for deer and elk. It's not even close to the best shooter I have (1.25")but I've had it since 1996 and it's never given me one problem. It has a cheapy Vortex Viper 4-12x44 that's been just as dependable as the gun.

I also have a special 300gr surprise for any deer that ventures into the bowl above my shooting range. I have my range card filled out with yardages to dozens of landmarks and all landmarks have been shot at and my drops have been confirmed. I'm just going to sit there with a good book and my binos and wait.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

7mm Rem mag. Of course. Old M77 Ruger, "heavy as hell but kicks less than some", Federal Premium 165 SPBT-2950 FPS, VTac Burris 4.5-14-42 and 270 win. Rem 700 with 130 grain-3150 super X , never had a problem.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Marlin 1893 SRC(vintage) chambered 38-55. Whatever factory loads I got on [email protected] like 1500fps. Seems to kill 'em dead ok.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Winchester model 70 in .300 wsm. 

Both elk and deer.

Haven't decided on the load. Still trying out some different reload recipes.

The 150 gr Winchester Balistic Silver tips shoot great in that gun. I still may use them for deer.

However my dad passed away in June and one of the guns I acquired was his pre 64 Winchester model 70 featherweight in 243. That is the gun I got my first deer with many moons ago. I may use that for deer just for memory sake.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

R.E.M. 700 in 30-06, still working on finding a load. Best so far is Hornady 150gr whitetail box.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Savage 110 BA 338 lapua
Vortex Viper HSLR 4-16x50

Or Browning A Bolt 7mm Remington Max.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Utah and Arizona Deer

270 WSM Remington 700 w/ aftermarket parts/accessories 
Huskemaw Blue Diamond 5-20 
Nosler Accubond 130gr
IMR 4831
3387 fps


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd like to fill one of my WY doe/fawn antelope tags with my old Remington Model 8 in .25 Remington - 117 grain round nose bullets over a moderate charge of IMR 3031. 

And then hang the ole gun in my office.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm hoping to shoot my first antelope with my Ruger Super BlackHawk .44 Mag/ 7.5" bbl. Shooting factory Hornady Leverevolution 240gr ammo. If I don't get close enough I'll defer to my .308 win, Rem 700 Varminter.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Still holding out hope I'll get my first archery animal on the extended hunt. I bought a weatherby vanguard in 25-06 last year that I'm hoping to put to good use on a Muley in Idaho. It shot 100 grain partitions well but it really likes the 110 accubonds. I'm boring though. Bone stock gun and factory ammo.


----------



## 270win (Sep 16, 2010)

270 win with the good old fashion 150gr Powerpoints, and a Ruger M77 300 win mag again 180gr power points with vortex 3x12x42 diamond back.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Cow elk tag:
30.6 with 165 partition hand load. 

Rifle deer tag:
30.6 with good old 150 grain power points. 
My first rifle deer hunt since they made us pick a hunt.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

2full said:


> Rifle deer tag:
> *30.6 with good old 150 grain power points.*
> My first rifle deer hunt since they made us pick a hunt.


I've killed the majority of my deer with the same combo.

Good luck on the hunt. Have fun.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Only hunting Muzzleloader deer this year...

50 Caliber Thompson Omega with a 3x9x40 Tasco World Class Plus.
250 gr barnes full copper hollow point with 100gr 777. 

New load this year as I switched to a lead free bullet to appease the Condor lovers since I hunt the Zion unit. If the division is going to buy me bullets, I'll play their game.

Fall turkey
Mossberg 835 with a 3" Winchester super X 4 shot turkey load...


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

if it comes back from the gunsmith in time for my deseret cow tag I will take my 
1903a1 springfield
.35 whelen 
redfield aperture sight
nosler custom 250 gr partition

if my whelen isn't done and my replacement turret caps come in time I will take 
m77 ruger Alaskan 
.375 ruger 
Nikon prostaff 2-7x
235 gr speer hotcor
73 gr rl15

if my caps don't come in time either ill take
ruger m77 mkII frontier
2-7x truglo
210 gr partition
44.5 gr ram tac


----------

